# Abandoned Mansion



## sureshank (Jun 12, 2018)

This mansion like a lot of people has been on my list to do for years so when a mate rang me and said do i want to do it i didnt waste any time and that weekend and made the journey up. We was very to get in and see this place because i had mates who went on the monday after i did and they got caught by the builders which said they was starting to do the place up on the wednesday of that week so the place is now well and truely sealed i do hope this place turns into a hotel some day because i would love to stay there now time for the history pictures and video.






The present chateau style house, the third on the site, was built for the Hughes copper mining family; the house was designed by W. E. Nesfield in the 1870s, and the adjoining Venetian Gardens were designed by his father, W. A. Nesfield. The adjoining Neo-palladian style stable block is attributed to William Burn, with construction completed in the 1850s. Materials for construction were bought from the nearby Lleweni Hall.

The house is set in walled gardens of around 18 acres (73,000 m2), which are themselves set in grounds of around 5,000 acres (20 km2), encompassing open fields, parkland and forests.[citation needed] The 1870s structure is an example of the myriad of new types of buildings that were arising during the Victorian era to fulfil increasingly specialised functions. For example, there was a room in the mansion that was only to be used for the ironing of newspapers, so that the ink would not come off on the reader's hands. It was called a 'calendar house' as it had 365 rooms 

Ownership of the house has been dominated by the Hughes, Lewis and Fetherstonhaugh and Gill families. There are many heraldic shields displayed throughout the house which show evidence of the unions between these families. The property was last used as a private home in 1929, after which it was converted to a 'rheuma spa', a health centre for the treatment of people with rheumatism, by Mrs Florence Lindley, formerly headmistress of Lowther College, at the nearby Bodelwyddan Castle. The spa remained until the outbreak of World War II, when the hall was taken over as a hospital.

Post-war the hall became Clarendon Girls' School, but after extensive fire damage in 1975, the school was forced to close. Restored by businessman Eddie Vince as a Christian conference centre, it was sold at auction in 2001, but a proposed redevelopment by Derbyshire Investments failed to materialise.

The property was to be offered for sale by auction on 12 October 2011 with a reserve price of £1.5million which did not include the 5,000 acres of surrounding land. However it was bought shortly before auction by a businessman who bid closest to the £1.5m guide price. He intended to develop the property into a hotel, but these plans never materialised, and the property lies derelict.

Kinmel Hall was identified by the Victorian Society as one of the top ten at-risk Victorian and Edwardian buildings in 2015.




Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr


Abandoned hotel by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## andylen (Jun 13, 2018)

Cracker that one Kurt,especially the 3rd and 7th, well done, welcome back.


----------



## krela (Jun 13, 2018)

What a waste, lovely photos though thanks.


----------



## smiler (Jun 13, 2018)

Not many left intact, good prospects for investment though, decent set of shots Sureshank, enjoyed it


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 13, 2018)

This mansion has been photographed a few times and it still gets a thumbs up from me. The ceilings, wooden frame paneling and the floors (sigh) - its a nice house.


----------



## Ferox (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks a hell of a place this one. Nicely done mate.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 8, 2018)

Great photos. So nice to see somewhere that has not been vandalized. There is some serious damp issues though


----------

